# I'm going to be a volunteer



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

For me with my rescue, I do fostering. Also if they need someone to pick up a dog from a shelter or home, I do that. And volunteer with my time at events talking about rescue and the dogs. Like next Saturday, there is a Scottish highland games and festival and the rescue is walking in the parade since they are a scottish breed. There are many different things you can do. here is our website with a listing of some of the things that volunteers can do. http://greatrescue.org/Volunteer.htm


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to be a foster home for goldens in rescue when I lived in Houston. I also am available to help with transporting dogs to their forever homes. Whatever you do to help, I know it will be much appreciated. The need is huge. Thank you for volunteering!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I used to do administrative types of things for my former rescue GRRNT:

1. Calendar graphics/creative for their fundraising calendars ( big pain in the rear but a nice fund raiser and a good way to expend creative energy)
http://www.goldenretrievers.org/our_store/2010calendar.html
2. Newsletter editor for the newsletter ( a labor of love )http://www.goldenretrievers.org/newsletter/index.html
3. Membership Coordinator
4. Misc. things when asked.

A new golden rescue group is forming in my area and once it gets up and running I'll be helping out by creating a newsletter, some website stuff (DH will be webmaster initially) and other administrative tasks. Right now I'm taking a break and recouping my energies.

Volunteering for a rescue is so rewarding, even if you don't work hands on daily with the dogs. I'm sure your new rescue group will appreciate any time or talent you can spare.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm with CFGRR, we are the smallest GR Rescue group in NC. CFGRR is based in Wilmington, NC-I live two hours north of there. I answer the email account for CFGRR, assist the Intake Coordinator with Intakes, do home visits, shelter pulls, temporary foster, transporting, and misc. things as needed such as placing ads on line for events or researching Grant information. 

Our Rescue is always in need of Foster homes as so many are, that is something to consider too.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am with NRGRR in NC. We are a bit bigger than CFGRR, but we always need volunteers. I foster, transport, do home visits and will be training this weekend to do applications. My husband also cooks for any of the fundraisers we do that have food involved. I usually help with set up and break down at the events. We also take other folks' foster dogs to adoptathons if the foster person can't make it. Some of these things take a lot of time, some of them don't. We have been with NRGRR for 7 years and I feel out of touch if we don't have a foster, so we fill in in other areas.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zeke11*

Zeke11

Bless you for wanting to volunteer!! I'm sure if you talk to someone at the resuce, along with all the posts here, you will find just the right volunteer spot for you!!


----------

